
Dark mode using CSS blend-mode technique - rexpan
https://www.chenhuijing.com/blog/friends-dont-let-friends-implement-dark-mode-alone
======
saivan
This is probably a bad idea :P Blend modes are VERY expensive operations,
running a blend mode over your whole site may set a few of your users
computers on fire. I'm exaggerating of course :P but I wouldn't recommend it.

